# Soooo I am now jobless..



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well my vans engine blew up a last month so I hired someone to take care of the birds on the ranch...

I go in on Fridays to check the babies and Mondays to clean Bantis house... Then got pulled into the last few weekends becasue the weekend girl had a family member die and is out of state.

I have had to ride with a buddy that works out there too.

Sooooo I got to work today..

Ray who works and lives out there with his wife comes over ( with his wife) and start complaining about an animal that was moved. As with everything with this man it became a heated argument in front of my boss.

Finally I said F this I quit. I turn around to call someone to come get me and that Son of a *grabs me by my hair*!!!!

So I fling around and proceed to beat the life out of him in my bosses Kitchen and my boss got in between and since she just had knee surgery I let it go (I don't want to harm her) and grab my purse and walk off....

Beat up a man and quit my job.... nice way to start the morning.

I got a beautiful new car 2 days ago tho!!! I also have an interview on Monday for an extremely great job offer that I will die if I get. Its a long shot but heres hoping


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm jealous you got to beat up a man ........... 


I pray you get the new job Holly !!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The good news tho is my car. Now to some it may not look like much but.... To me it is a dream. I love Buicks and I love old cars in great condition.

So with out a due my beautiful 1984 Buick LeSabre in close to perfect condition and runs like the luxury tank it should be 

































Complete with Pimp spokes and all


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

DueceAddicTed said:


> I'm jealous you got to beat up a man ...........
> 
> I pray you get the new job Holly !!!


It is just a crappy month for us girls!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Sweet ride holly... I'm sorry to hear about your terrible morning, but like i told ronnie, everything happens for a reason. I cannot believe that fool really believed he could just snatch your hair like that!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Yea a sucky month ! 

Shooo that car is in great shape Holly you did good!!! 

Shana , I bet Holly made him regret it !!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Shana , I bet Holly made him regret it !!


For reals I have to describe it it was great!

I turned around with my cell phone to call my mother in law to come get me. He grabs my hair and I told Aimee it was like to Hulk! I turned around and grabbed him by his throat nails and all, shoved him back into the tile counter and just started punching him!

Man the look in his eyes  He didn't see that coming. I kicked him like 3 times in the leg and knees while he was standing. Good solid kicks too.

Thats when Banti finally got in between I socked him once more in the face and then turned and grabbed my purse and left.

He was trying to grab me but was in compete shock I attacked him.

Oh as I grabbed my purse I did proceed to ask him what kind of pansy grabs a girl by her hair as she is walking away. I have fought girls with more balls that that.

I did break my cell phone tho  It still works, but I was holding it while I hit him and cracked the flip up part...


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lolll I have to say this was exciting!!! I wish I had seen it what a moron, bet he won't pull that stunt again ....... I mean seriously what was he thinking ........ well obviously he wasn't .....


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Whatever arsehole that would grab a woman by her hair when she's trying to leave deserves to get their butt kicked by like... lots of flipping females. i wanna kick his butt now. what the heck, that's like.. messed up, girl!!!

i'm rooting for your new job!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG What a D bag. I must say right on! I would have done the same thing. I've been in a fist fight with a guy before but to pull your hair like a little punk, that's just too much. Way to go Holly I hope he's at home crying on his pink pillow


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear you had such a bad morning. Nice, comfy looking ride though & hope the best works out with your new job.

PS what a jerk for grabbing a woman by the hair, glad you knocked his arse out!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I would love to hear how explains his injuries to people lol. I bet he's not advertising he got beat up by a chick.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

WOW! That was alot of action! I'm glad you weren't hurt. Jerk! Sweet Car! I know you'll get that job, you're a super person!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

ROFLMAO!! OMG, Holly, are you serious!? You go woman!! Sorry bout your phone though. But I'm so lovin the LeSabre!! I had a '81 white one when I was a senior in high school. My daddy bought it from my wood shop teacher for $700.00 and then when I was in Biloxi, MS at Tech School for the Air Force, my daddy sold it!! It was supposed to be my car, he gave me the title as a graduation gift, but oh well! I love them big old boats!! Nice steal on that one!! Oh, yeah!! I got faith, you'll ge tthe job Holly! Just waiting for you to post it up here when you get the official phone call!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a face to face interview on Monday at 3pm. I talked to the owner for like an hour, it seems like a killer place to work.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I hope you get the job! Then I can steal your dog. hehehe. lol.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> I have a face to face interview on Monday at 3pm. I talked to the owner for like an hour, it seems like a killer place to work.


Awesome! I know you'll get it!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

you can join me now .
it sucks tho its not the club i wanna be in


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Holly, what'd your hubby say about this fool grabbin your hair like that?! Sorry, I forgot to ask that in my 1st post...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol my hubby knows the fool and wanted to kick his A for sometime now. Shame I got to do it  Hubby is mad but knows I can more than handle my own.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*the future blossoms*

oooom so sorry your lost your job, but maybe this new job will be just what you always wanted??? blessings and best wishes sent your way!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

ahhh i know how u feel I almost beat my boss up on friday ...I've had the crappiest jobs so far this year...I am still looking for a job I'd enjoy..doubt I'd find one


----------



## erik (Dec 8, 2009)

good job on the butt woopin nice car too


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> The good news tho is my car. Now to some it may not look like much but.... To me it is a dream. I love Buicks and I love old cars in great condition.
> 
> So with out a due my beautiful 1984 Buick LeSabre in close to perfect condition and runs like the luxury tank it should be
> 
> ...


Holy ! Back in the day a friend of mine had a car just like that one, but it was brown/tan. They are such a sweet ride Holly! That's awesome!

As for your job: that sucks and I am totally rootin' for ya for this interview you have on Monday.

And way to go kickin' that guys rear! You bad-a$$!


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

american_pit13 said:


> I have a face to face interview on Monday at 3pm. I talked to the owner for like an hour, it seems like a killer place to work.


Hi! Good luck on Monday. 2 points on the instinct to turn around and take care of business. What an A. hole. One should respect women and elders (just common scene).

Nice ride. The older models are build like tanks. To find one clean is a score. My Toyota PU has over 300,000 and is still going strong.:rofl:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

NorCalTim said:


> Nice ride. The older models are build like tanks. To find one clean is a score. My Toyota PU has over 300,000 and is still going strong.:rofl:


I had a 92 Buick Regal with 300,000+ and still put another 140,000 on it lol.

I am sure I can get atleast another 200,000 out of this one I am loving the trunk! I can fit so many crates in it lol.


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

Here is a Blue fawn (posted on a hunting discussion)- I know you like that color. I guess he is on heck of a hog hunter. Good looking boy.

:clap: A workin' blue.ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [216217] :: WOODSON'S FAUCEE BOY


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I love anything in brindle


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

love the car, a nice matte black job with tints would be awesome. thats a keeper.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

You gooo woman!! lol

Fingers crossed for the new job!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I love the car Holly. There is nothing like an old heavy car. Someday i hope to have another oldie in good shape.

I hope you get the job and you are better off quiting the last place what a jerk. I hope he has some good ol black and blue marks.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

How did I miss this? LMAO you go Holly!! What a coward to grab you by your hair and good for you for kicking the "poop: out of him! Good luck today!


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

Dam Holly!!!! sorry to hear about you losing the job but glad you checked em he wont be doing that again, and aint a man either putting hes hands on a woman..... 
And congrats on the car that Buick is PIMP! I have one the 2 door coupe and thing was hella pimp... good luck with the interview.....


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well!? *Taps nails on desk impatiently* How'd the interview go Ms. Holly!? We're waiting to hear your news!!


----------

